# 4/8/08 - Earth Day Clean Ups Scheduled For Parks, Preserves Across Ohio



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

In preparation for the 38th annual observance of Earth Day on Tuesday, April 22, ODNR reminds everyone of numerous opportunities in the upcoming weeks to lend a hand in cleaning up nearby state parks and nature preserves.

More...


----------

